# conversation vidéo iPhone 4 / Ordi



## walkn (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

je voudrais savoir si il existe un application du style Skype, permettant de faire des conversations vidéos entre un iPhone 4 et un ordinateur. Facetime se limitant (hélas) à deux iPhone 4. 

Merci d'avance


----------

